# Time Machine Cube



## Morgan Hinz (Apr 12, 2020)

I just received the time machine cube from speedcubeshop.com, and it is heck a lot of fun! Disclaimer: Because there are so many pieces, you have to line it up perfectly when turning, because it locks and binds a lot. Rating: 4.5 stars


----------



## ProStar (Apr 12, 2020)

"SPEND YOUR MONEY ON A PUPPY" XD


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 12, 2020)

what is that?????


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 12, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> what is that?????


Time Machine Cube...


----------

